# Help identifying what is taking over my yard.



## codemaster

Hello there,

This if my first post in here.
Long story short: I bought a house with a nice backward and for the first time in my life i'm in charge of "lawn maintenance". I did some research, got a few tools and... the fun started.

I live in south Florida and I was told I have St. Augustine grass (please correct me if I'm wrong).
I'm now facing a issue I which I have no idea on how to resolve:
I have this "thing" growing in the back of "my yard and it is taking over the lawn.

I'd like to know if someone in here can identify it and tell me how to get rid of it.

This is the grass:


















And this is the "thing" that is taking it over the grass:


































Because I had different types of weed growing all over the place, a couple of days ago I applied these two products (about 10 days interval between the two of then):

Spectracide Weed Stop for St. Augustine and Centipede Lawns
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Spectra...tine-and-Centipede-Lawns-HG-95684-3/202056484

Image Southern Lawn Weed Killer
https://www.homedepot.com/p/IMAGE-32-oz-Southern-Lawn-Weed-Killer-Concentrate-100530416/303594320

It seems to be working well on the weed but they didn't affect that other "thing" in any way.

I really appreciate any help.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## JKH7

Looks like either blanket or India crabgrass


----------



## codemaster

Thank you so much. I will start doing some research on how to get rid of it.
Do you know some herbicide that will kill it without killing the lawn?


----------



## Movingshrub

Manuscript, tenacity (depending on the cultivar of st aug), atrazine


----------



## Movingshrub

Two other things. Compare that weed to pictures of doveweed.

Starting chemical for weed control in all warm season is Celsius. It works on SO much stuff.


----------

